# Check Out The Converse C.Bosh (pics)



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris sported these at the Rookie/Sophomore game.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Nice I love Converse shoes, they were always my ballin shoes when I was younger. I had the KJ "react" ones a few times they were very nice.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i dont like them at all...C4 shouldve waited a few more years and got a really nice deal with Adidas or something...and i tried on his shoes and i dint like them at all...ill stick with my SHOX elevate and AND 1 desire's...but once Bosh signs witha nice shoe company im still gonna buy his shoe....


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

This b-ball shoe is probably the cheapest to get if you really like Hinrich, Bosh and/or Wade or something....hey, you might play like them.. :yes: ..... anyway, i still luv my black VC3....they're pretty kool, and got them for pretty cheap....


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I do like those shoes. Lots of todays shoes are too fancy or too old school. This is right in between and basic. But nice. I really do like them.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

they look good but i dont know how they feel, so i'm going to stick with my red/white VCII


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't like most player's bball shoes, but I might actually check those out. Converse rocks.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

these are sum sweet shoes and i am in need of some new 1's! but can any1 tell me wat the 4508 or 45CB on his left shoes stands for?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

those are mad ugly


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Are these the shoes Bosh keeps slipping with?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Are these the shoes Bosh keeps slipping with?


Good call. Could be the reason.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Good call. Could be the reason.


He did it again tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> He did it again tonight.


I don't know if it's the shoes or those big spider legs of his getting tangled when he cuts-and-leans in the post. He hit the deck like four times tonight.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

yah i noticed that alot as well...he slips a lot when he wears them....but then again so does D. Wade and he twists and turns all over the place...so i doubt its the shoes...prolly Chris' bad luck...


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Wouldn't mind some new colours, but wade and bosh are a pretty tight pair, in terms of owning a player's shoe.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Are these the shoes Bosh keeps slipping with?


no there not the shoes he slipped with were all white


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Those are nice, but I like these Converses better.








I got them last summer, they're OK for competitive ball, great for walking aruond, and really comfortable. I hope Bosh signs w/Nike in the future, though, because Nike does a great job with players' signature shoes IMO (I also have VCIIIs).


----------

